
ABC raid: Australia police search headquarters of public broadcaster - okket
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-48522729
======
jddj
Ugh. What is this authoritarian nonsense?

Two AFP raids on journalists in one week, both for reporting on the
military/government.

How did we get here and how the fuck do we get back?

~~~
pjc50
Australia has been a surprisingly right-wing country for some time, and has
also inherited the UK's approach to unaccountable security services.

~~~
chris_wot
We aren't necessarily right-wing. We are highly conservative. For instance, as
a nation believe in reproductive rights, we are proud of our free health care
system, we severely curtail the right to even own a gun and we voted for gay
marriage only recently.

Even though I personally can't stand the current government, they aren't as
right-wing as you make out.

Of course, what is happening here is absolutely awful.

